
Story about getting US visa for React Conf - chr1
https://medium.com/@knowbody/visa-fatigue-65ea2f63ab36
======
puissance
Sorry for your experience. But this is the problem with US visa process—it is
not at all objective. It is very subjective and depends on the person
interviewing you. Chances are that if you were allowed to speak to a
completely different person in the embassy you would've had had a different
outcome. A point-based VISA system, like that of UKs, allows you, to some
extent, determine the outcome of the application process even before you step
into the embassy.

I've had a similar experience, not in terms of the outcome (I got my visa) but
in terms of the questions when I applied for a USA visa a couple of years
back. And I am an Indian, and embassy was in India. But the questions were
pretty similar. The only difference was I was applying for a tourist visa.

------
colinbartlett
I've had similar experiences with foreign family members attempting to visit
me, a US Citizen. It's just a roll of the dice, no matter how prepared you
are, no matter how much evidence you have. It's all extremely subjective.

Despite what the US immigration authorities think, not everyone wants to give
up a well-paying job and universal health care in their home country and move
to America to take an illegal cash job as a dishwasher.

------
pwim
If you require a visa to visit a country where you need a visa, I would
suggest contacting the organiser for an invitation letter. Organisers of
international conferences are used to getting this kind of inquiry, and know
how to deal with it. I have the feeling if the author had been able to produce
an invitation letter in the beginning, he would have been much more likely to
be able to attend the conference.

~~~
borplk
I don't know much about this stuff but I doubt it would work. For invitation
generally there's some degree of responsibility put on the person sending out
the invitation. If you are a random internet person buying a ticket they are
probably not allowed to "invite" you because at that point it's like ... "why
did you invite this person? do you know him?" .... "err ... because he paid $X
for a ticket".

~~~
knowbody
I'm the author of this blog post. And I don't think the invitation was the
main issue here. I did have a ticket, and I wasn't visiting any friends there
who could invite me. Also I haven't been asked about the invitation letter
during the main interview, I haven't even been asked why I don't have it or
anything like that...

I think the main issue was my not permanent employment, here, in the UK. I
just don't like the way the officer was interviewing me.

